
Mark Zuckerberg registered as an Organ Donor - antonellis
https://www.facebook.com/zuck/timeline/story?ut=32&wstart=1333263600&wend=1335855599&hash=10100360528809171&pagefilter=3
======
gregcohn
What if there were a futures market on individual organs, should they become
harvestable? What do you think the market-clearing price for, say, Mark
Zuckerberg's eye would be?

~~~
jrockway
Would his eye be worth more than anyone else's eye? If I needed an eye and all
eyes could see equally well, I'd pay $0 over market price for Zuckerberg's.
What value would his eye bring to the table that Joe Average's eye wouldn't?

~~~
gregcohn
That was exactly my question. Your price premium might be $0 -- rationally, I
might add, but I wonder what the market's would be.

------
Drbble
Wow. "Você deve entrar primeiro.

Obtenha Facebook para Android e navegue mais rápido."

Is Facebook suddenly feeling the threat of Orkut?

